
How is Azure supposed to be usable? - goziden
Their API is a fucking nightmare to use.<p>I&#x27;m trying to update a resource, and I need to provide:
* resource name
* resource group
* resource type
* API version specific to resource type<p>This includes using their recommended approach, via their god-awful PowerShell cmdlets (bug infested, obscure messages).<p>Like what the fuck.<p>And monitoring? How am I supposed to do that? You have to go through them to get metrics for most resources, and it&#x27;s like they never thought it through - having multiple machines in an App Service gives you one aggregated CPU metric.<p>Am I missing something huge here? Please enlighten me.
======
existencebox
At least to the per-machine monitoring within an app service: If you go to the
"diagnostics and services" options, then "diagnostics as a service" there's
something where you'll see "app services" on the right side (I'm trying to
recall all this from memory so forgive if I've transposed some words in the
names) and it will give you the perf counter breakdown per node.

I'll give you absolutely un-intuitive UI, but maybe that can at least be
helpful. (Disclosure, MS dev for an unrelated team, I just know these bits
since I was using them recently)

------
partisan
I received an email this weekend saying my statement is ready. Seeing as how I
don't use Azure, I decided to log in and check. Apparently, the portal was
never really tested with accounts that previously signed for a trial, but are
no longer using services. It was difficult to log in and once I did, there
were Guids everywhere and about 3 different layout schemes to navigate through
just to determine that my balance is 0. All of that before using a service.

------
Top19
Don’t know but if you haven’t used Azure Gov “you haven’t seen anything yet”.

NOTE: am saying that Azure Gov sucks

------
staticautomatic
Azure makes some complicated things simple and many simple things complicated.

